# North American Field Archery Championship, Dec. 9,10 & 11, 2011 Homestead, FL



## 3drecurve (Jul 7, 2003)

It is time to plan for for this years' International Field Archery Association's North American Field Archery Championship (IFAA/NAFAC). The event is again a 3 day sshoot held at Everglades Archers in Homestead, Florida. The event begins on Friday December 9th with a 28 target animal round (assembly at 11:30) shoot time start at 12:00. On Saturday is a 28 target Field Round and Sunday is the 28 target Hunter Round. 

Breakfast will be served both Saturday and Sunday mornings, beginning at 6:30.

Lunch will be served all 3 days, with Friday and Saturday being Hamburgers, Hot dogs, sandwiches and sides. 
Lunch on Sunday is our wild animal beast feast. This year we have venison, duck and hog, so far (Thanks to our hunters). Hopefully some of our members will get an Elk while out hunting in the western US. We will also be offering other food that is not wild game such as pulled pork, bbq chickens, brisket and sides. 

Steve Kendrick, VP for the IFAA will once again be in attendance as well as other archers from all over the country and world. 

If you have any questions, please feel free to contact me at [email protected] 

Thank you. 

Shelly Mascaro


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

There will be a few of us from the panhandle coming down this year. I have had a blast the last two years! Can't wait for December to get here.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

I've attended a few times, great people, fantastic food and a very well run tourney. 

Well worth the trip, shame I cant make it this year but I'll be thinking of you guys while I'm up to my knees in snow and it's -20c outside


----------



## 3drecurve (Jul 7, 2003)

Glad you are coming down again Mike. Its a pleasure to have so many returning archers. Sorry you can't make it this year Steve, hope you can make it next year.


----------



## Pat_from_PA (Dec 18, 2002)

Does our nfaa membership have a reciporical agreement or do I have to join IFAA? Can I join at the shoot?


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

I believe you are good to go Pat as long as you have a current NFAA membership. The NFAA is the US's affiliate organization in the IFAA, or something like that, so there is no membership per se to join the IFAA. Just need to be a member of an affiliated/member org.

Keep in mind that there are a few minor rule differences that you're going to want to be aware of before stepping up to shoot. Birdie targets are shot in a different formation than NFAA for example. Also need to cut through the line for IFAA, not touch like NFAA. More of an issue on the animal rounds with the thick scoring lines....and no dots on the animals. Most everything else for Freestyle is essentially the same for IFAA and NFAA. If shooting in some other style, like BHFS, definitely look into the IFAA rules because I believe there are some more significant equipment restrictions for IFAA than what NFAA is used to.

Have fun, wish I could get down there!

>>------->


----------



## OBE (Dec 4, 2009)

Please post map of where shoot will be held. Thanks.


----------



## Pat_from_PA (Dec 18, 2002)

thank u mr. button...how in the world have u been?


----------



## 3drecurve (Jul 7, 2003)

You mean the location of the range, or a range map? 

CHPro is correct. You do not need to be a member of the IFAA to compete for an award at NAFAC. 

Shelly


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

how many people have pre-registered? Heard the #'s are down. Great shoot....wish I could get away....maybe next year.
Frank


----------



## 3drecurve (Jul 7, 2003)

I am not sure of the actual registration numbers as that goes through Tim Austin. But I will check and let you know. 

Hope you can come down next year.

Shelly


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

3 more weeks to go!


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

Next week hurry up.


----------



## nock tune (Jul 5, 2009)

fmoss3 said:


> how many people have pre-registered? Heard the #'s are down. Great shoot....wish I could get away....maybe next year.
> Frank


66 last i heard


----------



## 3drecurve (Jul 7, 2003)

98 archers preregistered for the Shoot this coming weekend. Any questions, please let me know. 

Shelly 
[email protected]


----------



## AGPank (Sep 5, 2008)

I will be there, it is a great tournament.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*1st Visit to Homestead*

First time out to this event, and well worth it. Very nice 28 pictuesque course and a challenge ! The host club, Everglade Archers are top notch people. Very _genuine_ politeness and friendliness. They love their archery and love to cook and abundance of food .... overall; an Outstanding weekend !! Looking forward to next year...:wink:

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*friday-animal round*

pics of the practice range friday morning before the Animal Round..........


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*Tim Austin rallying the troops with a.m. announcements...*

day2 field round... some pics of the uniqueness of this course; very nice indeed.....


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

I think there are 4 targets shooting over water....( a pic of the 80 w/u posted in group above... )


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

some group pics and new archery contacts... !


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*arrow pics...*

kind of slim to none here. not a lot of consistant arrow grouping this weekend; a lot of us haven't been shooting regular as of late, and our scores ( and groups ) are indicative.... hehehehee... :tongue:

We all had a_ great _time nonetheless ! 

35 yrd fan; left target and right target... interesting indeed.... heheheeeeee. i think this is my favorite pic !

a 55 yrd "Hood", and one messed-upp arrow fletching !... geeesh; what are the odds....


----------



## 3drecurve (Jul 7, 2003)

*Nafac*

Thanks South Paaw for the pictures. It was a pleasure to have you down to the range. Hope you come back next year. 

We are also hosting the International Round in 2012 if you want to come back sooner!

Shelly


----------



## MKNOX (Jul 8, 2007)

south-paaw said:


> kind of slim to none here. not a lot of consistant arrow grouping this weekend; a lot of us haven't been shooting regular as of late, and our scores ( and groups ) are indicative.... hehehehee... :tongue:
> 
> We all had a_ great _time nonetheless !
> 
> ...


Thanks for tearing up my pretty new fatboys I built just for this shoot!!!! LOL This was a great shoot and it was a pleasure shooting with you.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

Great photo's are results avaiable online yet?


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

steve morley said:


> Great photo's are results avaiable online yet?


http://floridaarchery.org/rs2011NAFAC.pdf


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

MKNOX said:


> Thanks for tearing up my pretty new fatboys I built just for this shoot!!!! LOL This was a great shoot and it was a pleasure shooting with you.



Way to get him South Paaw. That's what he gets for building 3D arrows for field :chortle: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKNOX (Jul 8, 2007)

Kade said:


> Way to get him South Paaw. That's what he gets for building 3D arrows for field :chortle:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I learned my lesson!!!! I have a set of VAP's on the way so i don't make that mistake again LOL!!!


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

my feathers and C1 didn't cause you any damage....:lol: ......" I-B-the HOOD"-2 ... !! 

but the camera sure has..... heheheheheeee...

:tongue: 

==========

quite a few fat arrows this weekend; I think a lot of folks were shooting their indoor setup at this event......


----------

